# Augmented-reality owner's manual - BMW get on this



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Automakers usually cram a ton of helpful info into a rather thick book that fits in your glove box, the typical owner's manual. You use them for maintenance info and to learn the functions of your vehicle. Finding what you are looking for usually takes some searching, through the many sections and pages. It was only a matter of time until someone brought about an interactive, digital option. Hyundai did just this and has come up with a more modern and effective take on the standard paper manual. Their augmented reality owner's manual app works on your smartphone or tablet and makes getting info on your vehicle easy. Now how long before BMW gets something like this going?

From Hyundai's press release:

Later this year, Hyundai will be the first mainstream automaker to launch an augmented reality owner's manual app. The Hyundai Virtual Guide app is the brand's modern take on the traditional owner's manual, allowing consumers to use their smartphone or tablet computer to get how-to information for repairs, maintenance and vehicle features. At launch, the Hyundai Virtual Guide is compatible with the 2015 Sonata model, and will soon become available for additional models. The new app recognizes more than 45 major features of the Sonata and is available for free download on the Apple App store and Google Play.

Hyundai used quality consumer survey results to determine the top difficult-to-use features to incorporate into the Virtual Guide. The app also contains 82 how-to videos, six 3D overlay images that appear once users scan areas of their vehicle like the engine bay and more than 50 informational guides.

"The Virtual Guide is aimed at educating our owners on how to use the functions and features of their vehicle," said Frank Ferrara, executive vice president, customer satisfaction, Hyundai Motor America. "We modernized the idea of an owner's manual to provide the highest-quality user experience for the growing population of tech savvy consumers."

The Hyundai Virtual Guide uses two- and three-dimensional tracking technology to deliver deep levels of information related to different parts of the car. Users simply position their phone or tablet's camera over the part they want to learn more about.

The Hyundai Virtual Guide can virtually identify and provide how-to information on the following features:

Air filter
Smart Cruise Control
Bluetooth phone pairing
Warning indicators
Clock
Engine oil
Brake fluid
Fuse box
Smart trunk
Hyundai is a leader in reinventing the thick owner's manual sitting in every car's glove box. In 2010, Hyundai redefined the luxury-vehicle ownership experience with the launch of the Equus Owner's Manual App for iPad®, iPhone and iPod touch. In 2014, the Hyundai Assurance Car Care mobile and in-vehicle app arrived as another convenient option for accessing car care services and vehicle information. The in-vehicle Car Care app put the owner's manual right inside the vehicle's touchscreen, giving customers the services and information they want the most, when and where they need them most: right inside the car.

_Source/Pic Hyundai_


----------



## Zyal8r (Jul 14, 2015)

How does this differ from the online PDF manuals available from BMW? They are searchable, they are able to be on smartphone, tablet, and laptop in the car? They can also be googled if you don.t have a download.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

With the Hyundai manual, you can point your phone/tablet at areas of the vehicle and it recognizes and points out what you are looking at. This way if you don't know what something is, you can easily find out, or just look info up quicker. That's what I gathered from it. Seemed pretty cool.


----------



## Zyal8r (Jul 14, 2015)

That is cool but hopefully it doesn't make a mistake. Also it depends on the usefulness of the content and you don't wreck while using it lol.


----------



## 640ijims (Sep 14, 2015)

The BMW version is VIN customized and extremely accurate


----------

